# Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung



## viercp (8. April 2019)

*Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Hallo zusammen, 

vorweg mal bin ich nicht sicher ob es in der Form hier reinpasst denn eigentlich betrifft es den Bereich Monitor als auch PC Config also falls gewünscht bitte kurze Info und ich splitte den Thread einfach 

Momentaner Plan für den neuen PC sieht folgendes vor 

Asus ROG Maximus XI Formula (wegen der Anschlüsse für WaKü)
Core i9 9900K Sockel 1151 Box
Asus ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 OC
Corsair Vengeance LPX (2x16GB DDR4 - 3200 CL16)

Und dazu soll noch ein neuer Monitor kommen der sowohl zum gamen als auch für "normale" Anwendungen und viel Bild/Videobearbeitung dienen soll 
Bild/Video ist die weibliche Hälfte und die "besteht" natürlich auf scharfe Konturen und natürliche Farben ....

Preislich sage ich mal bis 800 Euro als Schmerzgrenze hätte ich folgende Monitore ins Auge gefasst 

Acer Predator Z1 Z271U
Asus ROG Swift PG27VQ
AOC Aron AG352UCG6

Jetzt habe ich bei meinen Recherchen mal einen Tipp gesehen der da in etwa lautet "wieso teures MB, RAM und Monitor - lieber etwas günstiger aber dafür eine RTX 2080 Ti 

Vorrangig geht es mir mal um den Monitor also wenn jemand pro/contra zu den obigen hat bzw. Alternativen - her damit 
Über zusätzliche Infos betreffend günstigere Hardware bin ich natürlich genauso dankbar. 

danke schon mal


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Hm...Erstmal müsstest du dich selber festlegen was du möchtest...

Soll es jetzt ein 27 Zoll oder ein 32 Zoll Monitor werden?
Soll der Monitor viel hz oder eine höhe Auflösung haben?
Curved oder nicht?
IPS, TN oder VA?
Wie schnell muss der Monitor sein bzw welche Spiele/Anwendungen spielst/nutzt du genau?

Warum soll es keine günstigere AMD Cpu mit aktuellem Board und support für Ryzen 3000 werden?


Generell: Spare nie am Monitor oder TV, denn schließlich bringt dir die beste Grafikkarte nichts, wenn das Display nichts taugt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Naja für viel Bildverarbeitung würde ich keinen TN nehmen.
Da lieber einen guten IPS und mit nem Colorimeter einmessen. 
Den hier zb AOC Agon AG271QG ab €' '643 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Oder den Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €' '424 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Naja für Bild/Videobearbeitung mit hochauflösendem Material kann ich keinen 1440p Monitor empfehlen. Der xf270hu hat zwar ein gutes Bild, allerdings merkt man die fehlende Auflösung, wenn man entsprechendes Material bearbeitet. Ich würde ja einen 31,5 Zoll 4k Monitor wie z.b. den u32h850 empfehlen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Er soll er ja auch zum spielen sein, deswegen der Kompromiss.


----------



## viercp (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hm...Erstmal müsstest du dich selber festlegen was du möchtest...



Kommt davon wenn man drauflosschreibt aber die wichtigen Daten einfach unterschlägt .....

Vom Platzangebot könnte/würde ich bis 34" gehen - kleiner als 27" sollte er nicht sein 
Curved wäre nett - muss aber nicht sein 

Alles andere kann ich schwer beurteilen da ich nicht wirklich in der Materie bin. 
Habe nur diverse Threads gelesen dass IPS wohl das bessere für allgemeine Anwendungen ist, hier aber 144 hz+ anzuraten sind. 
Spiele eigentlich quer beet aber bin kein extremer Junkie der stundenlang alles bis aufs Äußerste ausreizt (also z.B. es muss 4k mit 120 hz und 100 FPS sein .... oder wie auch immer - sprich wenn ich hier Abstriche mache aber dafür
die Grafikanwendungen (z.b. Adobe Fotoshop) richtig schön aussehen  (Schatzi trägt ja auch ihren Beitrag dazu) dann kann ich gut damit leben

Bin wie gesagt offen für alle anderen Vorschläge zur Hardware also auch für AMD (R7 2700X ?) und wenn ich dann wie erwähnt einiges einspare und dafür eine 2080 Ti nehmen kann ist es sicher auch nicht verkehrt

Soll ich hier besser einen 2. Fred in der PC Kaufberatung aufmachen ? Hat ja dann schon nichts mehr mit Monitor im eigentlichen Sinn zu tun ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Es wäre besser einen Thread extra für den Rechner zu erstellen, da ich persöhnlich keinen Kauf eines 9900k unterstützte, da dieser einfach zu teuer ist. Bzw die Boards für Intel cpus sind auch zu teuer. Da bist du mit einem r7 2700x für 300€+x470 pro board für ca 150€ und 32 GB ddr4 3000mhz RAM für 155€ mit AMD viel günstiger dran, mal abgesehen davon, dass du auf das x470 board auch einen Ryzen 3000 setzen kannst.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X ab €' '132,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Wo ist da jetzt das Board zu teuer? 
CPU ja, aber die Boards geben sich nichts.


----------



## viercp (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Alles klar werde ich so machen
Wenn wir jetzt mal von der AMD Variante ausgehen (die mir natürlich preislich gut  gefällt) welche Monitore würdest Du dann empfehlen ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X ab €'*'132,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Wo ist da jetzt das Board zu teuer?
> CPU ja, aber die Boards geben sich nichts.



Hm da hast du Recht. Aber wenn man bei der cpu 200+€ spart kann man sich leicht einen besseren Ryzen 3000 Prozessor kaufen. Da reicht es ja jetzt erstmal einen r5 2600 zu kaufen, wenn bestimmte Spiele nicht gespielt werden. 

Zum Monitor: Ich würde den LG Electronics 32UD59-B ab €' '385 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

oder den Samsung U32H850 ab €' '477,73 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen. Da diese Kategorie leider weniger getestet wird, kann ich diese jetzt nur bedingt empfehlen. Allerdings wären das auch die einzigen beiden guten Monitore die mir einfallen würden.


----------



## seahawk (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Bildbearbeitung mit curved finde ich völlig unmöglich, weil es da extrem schwer ist eine Objektivkorrektur sinnvoll zu machen.  Auch bei der Größe muss man den Sitzabstand bedenken. Bei Gaming ist es okay wenn der ganze Bildschirminhalt nicht im Blickfeld ist, bei Bildbearbeitung ist das anstrengend.


----------



## viercp (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

ja, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht 

werde jetzt mal ein paar Märkte abklappern und mich vor die Dinger setzen um die Unterschiede live zu sehen und mich wohl auf non curved konzentrieren und mich bei 27" einpendeln


----------



## xeno75 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Wie farbgenau muss deine Freundin denn arbeiten?  Gerade wenn es um Print geht, gibt es meines Wissens aktuell noch nichts was den Spagat zwischen Adobe RGB und gaming perfekt abdeckt. Falls doch, würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich gerne einen Bildschirm hätte an dem ich daddeln und auch mal zuhause arbeiten kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Das kommt ganz auf deine Ansprüche an...Bist du Profi Zocker gibt es solche Monitpre nicht. Bei allen anderen Anforderungen gibt es durchaus Monitore die alles gut können.


----------



## gnarl (21. April 2019)

*AW: Neuer Monitor für Gaming und Bildbearbeitung*

Ich habe auch lange umgeschaut welchen Monitor ich als Kompromiss nehme und habe mich für den schon genannten Acer entschieden. Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx ab €' '423,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Was du definitiv mit beachten solltest ist die Streuung der Qualität bei solchen Displays. Ich hatte mir 3 mal den gleichen Monitor bestellt um einen mit guter, gleichmäßiger Ausleuchtung zu erwischen. IPS Displays mit Auflösungen über Full-HD und mehr als 100Hz sind anscheinend nicht einfach zu produzieren und sehr Anfällig bei der Verarbeitung. Hatte mir neben dem Acer auch noch die Modelle von ASUS und AOC angeschaut auf der Arbeit, in Läden etc. und die Streuung in der Qualität gibt es bei allen dreien. Bin dann beim günstigsten in die Lotterie gegangen.


----------

